# A new magazine! with your feedback!



## Reaper (Oct 13, 2009)

http://reap-z.deviantart.com/art/REAPMUSIC...ockup-140002509
I'll use blackdragonbahamut's ideas if I make a new one

also if you have a DA it would be GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREAT if you could comment


----------



## Splych (Oct 13, 2009)

Hmm...? I like your Game Magazine better ^^


----------



## benjaminlibl (Oct 13, 2009)

I thought the magazine title was a little small.


----------



## anaxs (Oct 13, 2009)

oh men..that looks ok, pretty country looking


----------



## Reaper (Oct 13, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> oh men..that looks ok, pretty country looking


Country looking? What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Oct 13, 2009)

mmmh:. it's good, but somehow the first one was better:. more harmonic colors^^


here an idea of the side bar i meant'



Spoiler


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 13, 2009)

Normal magazine covers are filled with text, so that you could not see the picture, nowadays.


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 13, 2009)

Um... you can't submit anything with celebrity photos, game renders or edited random images you find online to DeviantArt, it breaks the site's usage policies.

That aside, I prefered the game magazine cover as well, though I can't quite put my finger on why. I like the font on the Killer's item but it's a bit too powerful for use on both the heading and the second line, it makes the font on the other story look bland. I think the title's a little bit too high up too, the black music note doesn't feel like it's part of the title graphic.


----------



## Reaper (Oct 14, 2009)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> Um... you can't submit anything with celebrity photos, game renders or edited random images you find online to DeviantArt, it breaks the site's usage policies.


At least my account's not popular at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but I'll stop making these for a bit


----------



## Shardnax (Oct 18, 2009)

If it is a royalty free picture then you're fine. And since you're not actually selling a magazine so they probably won't care. You have a real knack for setting up the layout on these covers, so don't quit.


----------

